# Best thang that eva came outta Bamma



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 4, 2015)

an I thalt you'd say somethin crazy like Chandler Champion


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

Skynyrd aint from Bama......That place over there is a kingdom of used car lots and flea markets!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Skynyrd aint from Bama......That place over there is a kingdom of used car lots and flea markets!!!



trailer parks too.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> trailer parks too.



Broke down cars and a hundred dogs tied up in the front yard.
Thanks Quack!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

They also believe Saban is the second coming of Christ.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

They even toilet paper there own trees!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They also believe Saban is the second coming of Christ.



Yet they hate Belichick.


----------



## dick7.62 (Feb 4, 2015)

And I always thought it was I-20.


----------



## specialk (Feb 4, 2015)

make fun all you want....they got Talladega......


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Skynyrd aint from Bama......That place over there is a kingdom of used car lots and flea markets!!!



I live here and that is the dang truth. When we moved here I thought "what in the world is the deal will all the used car lots???". We have a dozen in this little town alone, one of the states largest flea markets, and a chicken auction. Fishing and hunting is good and there are some real fine folks here but I can't get out of here soon enough.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I live here and that is the dang truth. When we moved here I thought "what in the world is the deal will all the used car lots???". We have a dozen in this little town alone, one of the states largest flea markets, and a chicken auction. Fishing and hunting is good and there are some real fine folks here but I can't get out of here soon enough.



Don't head East....

This Crap State is no better.  Especially filthy poor south ga.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't head East....
> 
> This Crap State is no better.  Especially filthy poor south ga.



And in the mean time down at the trailer court Cheyenne heads  to liquor store to reup on a pack of newports and a pint of knotty head.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> And in the mean time down at the trailer court Cheyenne heads  to liquor store to reup on a pack of newports and a pint of knotty head.



Lol

All this thread is pot calling the kettle black.  


You are for sure a rookie at this

Now, get off the computer and let the next guy in line at the library have a go.  You can mosey on back to the Harris unemployment office


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

And when your girlfriend gets done posing with my cup, give it back.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

On second thought, just burn it in your rusted burn barrel


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And when your girlfriend gets done posing with my cup, give it back.



Don't be mad because your girl done up and got hitched!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Don't be mad because your girl done up and got hitched!!!



Dang it!!!

I was so looking forward to being your son inlaw


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't head East....
> 
> This Crap State is no better.  Especially filthy poor south ga.



If I move east you can about bet it will be north of I20


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 4, 2015)

as rvz said...there are good people in Alabama. left atl in 85 to move down here just across the river and have never regretted it. green dawg...I am 77.7 miles from the creek casino...I thought that would be lucky...I was wrong!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> If I move east you can about bet it will be north of I20



Smart


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 4, 2015)

Skynyrd... Is from Florida... The Music was made in Muscle Shoals, Alabama... 

Trailer Parks and Used Car Lots are everywhere...

Roll Tide


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 4, 2015)

ramblinrack said:


> as rvz said...there are good people in Alabama. left atl in 85 to move down here just across the river and have never regretted it. green dawg...I am 77.7 miles from the creek casino...I thought that would be lucky...I was wrong!



Haha! If you get back this way hit me up. First beer on me.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Skynyrd... Is from Florida... The Music was made in Muscle Shoals, Alabama...
> 
> *Trailer Parks and Used Car Lots are everywhere...*
> 
> Roll Tide



Yea but is the normal ratio suppose to be 2 every 1/10 of a mile.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> If I move east you can about bet it will be north of I20


 that's where all the other Yankees and UGA hippies live. You'll fit right in


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2015)

specialk said:


> make fun all you want....they got Talladega......





The natives call it "Tallah-digger"

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> that's where all the other Yankees and UGA hippies live. You'll fit right in



If that means living around people who take pride in what they have and don't let pine trees grow from their gutters, have collapsed above ground pools in their front yard, or have a horse tied to a trampoline then you can call me what you will. I know this is foreign to you and this place I speak of might as well be on Mars (that's another planet).


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

Protocol for being a true Bama fan.
1: You must drive a maroon pick up truck with 10,000 Bama stickers plastered all over.Back window must have so many you cant see traffic from your rearview.
2:Whenever you and your old lady go shopping at the local wal mart you must wear matching bama hats with your ponytails pulled thru the little slot in the back.Matching Bama sweatshirts,sweat pants and Bama crocks.
3: Name all your house pets after past Bama football players.
4: Say roll tide after every sentence you utter.
5:An important aspect of his life is that everyone must know that Alabama is his favorite team at every moment of his life. His truck, his trailer, his clothing, his animals, his arm, his parole papers -- all of them must include a reference to his Alabama fandom.
6:Spent the Mike Shula era in prison for passing bad checks at Mexican restaurants
7:Ring tone is Sweet Home Alabama,but the Kid Rock version.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> If that means living around people who take pride in what they have and don't let pine trees grow from their gutters, have collapsed above ground pools in their front yard, or have a horse tied to a trampoline then you can call me what you will. I know this is foreign to you and this place I speak of might as well be on Mars (that's another planet).




What other use you got for a trampoline?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> If that means living around people who take pride in what they have and don't let pine trees grow from their gutters, have collapsed above ground pools in their front yard, or have a horse tied to a trampoline then you can call me what you will. I know this is foreign to you and this place I speak of might as well be on Mars (that's another planet).



all 3 of my homes are north of I - 20 and 2 in Georgia. I totally understand what you mean about junky property. But instead of complaining, you should put on your hiking boots and getting stepping. Hopefully no one held a gun to your head and forced you to move there.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Throwback said:


> What other use you got for a trampoline?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

One GREAT thing about Alabama is it provides a nice border and keeps GA away from Mississippi...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> all 3 of my homes are north of I - 20 and 2 in Georgia. I totally understand what you mean about junky property. But instead of complaining, you should put on your hiking boots and getting stepping. Hopefully no one held a gun to your head and forced you to move there.



I'm not complaining. This isn't my thread but I can call it like it is. And no gun to the head. I had the opportunity presented by an old Air Force buddy to take a gig working for the DoD down here which would get my clearance back, which I did. It was supposed to be a two year plan but one thing led to another and the housing market went in the tank and by the time it came out my oldest daughter was vested in her peers, athletics, and youth group so we've made the decision to wait until this time next year, her graduation, before making a push back into the year 2015. 

And no regrets, we've made friends here that will last a lifetime.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> They also believe Saban is the second coming of Christ.



Fools. He's the Third Coming. Bear Bryant was the Second Coming. Bammers can't count past 2.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Protocol for being a true Bama fan.
> 1: You must drive a maroon pick up truck with 10,000 Bama stickers plastered all over.Back window must have so many you cant see traffic from your rearview.
> 2:Whenever you and your old lady go shopping at the local wal mart you must wear matching bama hats with your ponytails pulled thru the little slot in the back.Matching Bama sweatshirts,sweat pants and Bama crocks.
> 3: Name all your house pets after past Bama football players.
> ...


Okay yes, Sweet Home Alabama is my ringtone, but i don't know of any self respecting Bama fan that would use the Kid Rock version. 


elfiii said:


> Fools. He's the Third Coming. Bear Bryant was the Second Coming. Bammers can't count past 2.


We can count to 15 pretty good.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay yes, Sweet Home Alabama is my ringtone, but i don't know of any self respecting Bama fan that would use the Kid Rock version.
> 
> We can count to 15 pretty good.


 

Touche'.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 5, 2015)

Dabo and Danny Ford, bama refugees


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay yes, Sweet Home Alabama is my ringtone,* but i don't know of any self respecting Bama fan that would use the Kid Rock version. *
> We can count to 15 pretty good.



I do........I tried telling them but they wouldn't listen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Dabo and Danny Ford, bama refugees



Now that's a guy i haven't thought about in a long time.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We can count to 15 pretty good.



That's eight fingers, two thumbs and five toes right?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That's eight fingers, two thumbs and five toes right?



well, they ain usin teeth


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> What other use you got for a trampoline?



storage for the yard sale material?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay yes, Sweet Home Alabama is my ringtone, but i don't know of any self respecting Bama fan that would use the Kid Rock version.
> 
> We can count to 15 pretty good.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 7, 2015)

Throwback said:


> What other use you got for a trampoline?





gobbleinwoods said:


> storage for the yard sale material?





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Summertime in northern Michigan!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That's eight fingers, two thumbs and five toes right?



Exactly. The Common Core method hasn't quite caught on yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



The name of that song is actually "All Summer Long". At least he got Billy Powell to play the piano for the recording.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Exactly. The Common Core method hasn't quite caught on yet.



That could be considered good luck. Wise forbearance would be a stretch.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/01/kid_rock_kills_a_big_alabama_b.html

Kid rock shoots big Alabama buck


T


----------



## GA native (Feb 15, 2015)

Skynnrd came out of Florida. I-20 is the best thing coming out of Alabama.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 15, 2015)

Kid Rock uses music that is mostly "Werewolves in London", mixed with the Skynyrd music.


----------

